# n Roland BN20 to print onto canvas picture material



## Birdbrain

I couldn't find a specific category to do with Printing in general - So, can anyone help me on this Thread?
I have a Roland BN20 and want to print pictures onto some Canvas Material I bought from Dorotape. What ink settings do I use? The Canvasses I have printed out so far look a bit pale and not as vibrant as I would have hoped. I don't have many options in my Media drop-down menu. Just generic printed vinyl, Grey back glue, Heat Transfer material.


----------



## Amw

Birdbrain said:


> I couldn't find a specific category to do with Printing in general - So, can anyone help me on this Thread?
> I have a Roland BN20 and want to print pictures onto some Canvas Material I bought from Dorotape. What ink settings do I use? The Canvasses I have printed out so far look a bit pale and not as vibrant as I would have hoped. I don't have many options in my Media drop-down menu. Just generic printed vinyl, Grey back glue, Heat Transfer material.


Go to Roland's website and see if they have a profile for that media. If not look for another canvas profile and try that. 
Another option is you could create your own profile or have someone do it for you (both are costly). 

(You can also try the manufacture and see if they have a profile for it)


----------



## majik122

I don't think there are any profiles for the Canvas on a BN20 unfortunately as Roland doesn't even make 20" canvas and there are very few third party material profiles period for the BN20 unfortunately

I have actually been looking for canvas for our BN20, does this site sell it in a 20" roll or did you just manually cut and feed it into the printer?


----------



## Birdbrain

Hi both - thanks for responding. 
I have tried Roland and just about everywhere else on the internet (via google questions) all to no avail. I just presume somehow I will have to use a greater saturation of ink to give me a more vivid print. So, maybe Max impact setting?
Majik122 : Re: the Canvas - I bought 500mm width for the Roland Bn20 from www.dorotape.co.uk - they do different grades.
If you do get some and find out which setting works best, please let me know.
Many thanks!


----------



## alstephen

Birdbrain said:


> Hi both - thanks for responding.
> I have tried Roland and just about everywhere else on the internet (via google questions) all to no avail. I just presume somehow I will have to use a greater saturation of ink to give me a more vivid print. So, maybe Max impact setting?
> Majik122 : Re: the Canvas - I bought 500mm width for the Roland Bn20 from www.dorotape.co.uk - they do different grades.
> If you do get some and find out which setting works best, please let me know.
> Many thanks!


Hi

We had the bn20 awhile back and the best suggestion is to get the profiles from Roland. Call tech support from Roland, or whomever you bought the printer from.

It’s been awhile but I believe we used the banner material setting, but you should be able to get help from the place you bought the printer.

I know of a company out where I live who I get help from when I had my unit. Send me a private message and ill send you the info.

Alan


----------

